# Germanized LGB Pensylvania Hopper



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

over in the Piko Starter set thread a LGB Pensylvania Hopper appereared to compare it with the 1 : 32 MDC Roundhouse wagons, which are in some of the the starter packs. Of course the LGBs are larger, LGB so far never build anything in 1 : 32. Märklin does for years.

Somebody in German bashed one, to make it look more European : http://www.fgb-berlin.de/galerie/details.php?image_id=1457&mode=search
Sorry, don´t know how to link directly. 

A lovely litte master piece.

Have Fun

Fritz / Juergeni


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Fritz - 

The ironic part is that the earlier Piko G scale items like the Taurus are roughly in 1:27 scale, pretty much the same as LGB standard gauge and slightly larger than Aristo's and USA Trains 1:29 scale. 
And now Piko has some cars in 1:32 scale like MTH - I wouldn't really compare this to Märklin Spur 1, rather different target market. 

Regards, Knut


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It's important to note that Piko's "1:32" ore cars are not new molds, so I'd be willing to be that they'll be the only 1:32 equipment in Piko's catalog (unless they've got more of the old MDC molds). 

Later, 

K


----------

